# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Einscan-S 3D scanner >  How to get rid with the hole filling from einscan-s

## shri

How to get rid with the hole filling option in EINSCAN-S  ,please suggest some of the softwares if required

----------


## EinScan-S

> How to get rid with the hole filling option in EINSCAN-S  ,please suggest some of the softwares if required


Hi, shri!
You can export the data as the formation of ASC. And deal with these data by Geomagic Studio. If you have any further questions, please contact einscan_support@shining3d.com. Happy 3D Scanning!

----------


## 3dprintau

You can open ASC files with Meshlab (free) then export as an STL and use either GOM Inspect (free) or MeshMixer (free) to clean up for mesh.

----------


## scobo

How do you convert mutiple asc files to a mesh with Meshlab ?  I have 16 files after scanning.
I know the procedure with one file but can't figure out how to combine into one then create a mesh.

Edit : Never mind, I figured it out.  :Smile:

----------


## scobo

Pleased to confirm you can now choose to have no hole filling with the new version 2.0 of the Einscan software.  :Smile:

----------

